# Allgemeiner ODM-Thread 2007/Fotos, Ergebnisse,Ausschreibungen,...



## Trialmaniax (12. April 2007)

Gruß,

wer kommt alles am 21.04.07 nach Calbe zur ODM, und wer fährt welche Klasse?


Ausschreibung gibts hier: http://www.biketrial-germany.de/download/Calbe.pdf


----------



## Monty-rider (12. April 2007)

ich bin da 
werd in der grün Spur fahr


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Robi_C._DoubleP (13. April 2007)

Ich hab mir heute wies aussieht mind. einen Finger gebrochen....mal sehen geh morgen mal zum arzt aber sieht nicht gut aus.


----------



## roborider (13. April 2007)

Kann man da auch einfach mal so mitfahren? Zum Spaß? Was kostet das?


----------



## Fabi (13. April 2007)

roborider schrieb:


> Kann man da auch einfach mal so mitfahren? Zum SpaÃ? Was kostet das?


Kann man.
Bei den Kosten musst mit folgenden rechnen: StartgebÃ¼hr (max. 10â¬), Tagenlizenz (um 6â¬), eventuell NachnenngebÃ¼hr (um 4â¬), wenn Du nicht noch heute eine Nennung versendest. In der Nennung muss eigentlich nur Dein Name und Deine Klasse stehen. Ich wÃ¼rde Dir aus der Kalten einfach mal Blau 26" empfehlen, weil es da wohl nur ganz wenige Starter geben wird, sodass Du auch mal locker noch einen Pokal abstauben kannst.

Edit: FÃ¼r die Startnummer sind noch 1 oder 2â¬ als Pfand fÃ¤llig. Und Du solltest sichergehen, dass Du Lenkerstopfen drin hast.
Calbe ist eigentlich eine gute Wahl, denn das ist der Saisonauftakt. Da sind die Sektionen nicht so krass gesteckt und die Punkterichter drÃ¼cken auch gerne mal ein Auge zu.


----------



## roborider (13. April 2007)

Danke für die Info, klingt ganz gut...


----------



## -saiko- (14. April 2007)

Bin noch am überlegen Konditionell fühle ich mich noch nicht wie wettkampf.. wollte auch nicht nach jeder section gleich ein saustoffzelt bruauchen.. evtl. komm ich zum zuschauen... mal seheh wie ichs zeitlich hinbekomme..


gruß


----------



## Berliner Team T (15. April 2007)

-saiko- schrieb:


> Bin noch am überlegen Konditionell fühle ich mich noch nicht wie wettkampf.. wollte auch nicht nach jeder section gleich ein saustoffzelt bruauchen.. evtl. komm ich zum zuschauen... mal seheh wie ichs zeitlich hinbekomme..
> 
> 
> gruß



Wie jetzt du fühlst dich nich wie nen Wettkampf?? komisch  ich mich auch nie 
Ne spass beiseite is doch egal!! Soll ja Fun machen 

also ich bin mit bei Grün 20"
Sebastian Forst Grün 20"
Philipp Noeske Grün 26"
ob Frank und Tilo auch mitkommen weiss ich nich wäre ja mal Cool wieder


Biketrial Berlin 4 ever


----------



## wodka o (15. April 2007)

Natürlich sind wir da! Philipp und ich werden uns mal an grün wagen und Tilo wird blau fahren.


----------



## MSC-Trialer (15. April 2007)

Berliner Team T schrieb:


> Wie jetzt du fühlst dich nich wie nen Wettkampf?? komisch  ich mich auch nie
> Ne spass beiseite is doch egal!! Soll ja Fun machen
> 
> also ich bin mit bei Grün 20"
> ...



Eh Kevin ich dachte du fährst mit mir mal die rote Spur zusammen ? Kann doch net sein das du dieses Jahr wieder Grün fahren willst  

PS: Chemnitz wird mit 4 Fahrern am Start sein

Hannes  26" gelb
Daniel  (Jackson C) 26" rot
Nils  (MSC-Trialer)20" rot
Felix  (Mietschorek)26" grün


----------



## M!et$ch0rek (15. April 2007)

MSC-Trialer schrieb:


> Eh Kevin ich dachte du fährst mit mir mal die rote Spur zusammen ? Kann doch net sein das du dieses Jahr wieder Grün fahren willst
> 
> PS: Chemnitz wird mit 4 Fahrern am Start sein
> 
> ...



der gefürchtete chemnitzer odm kader verbreitet dieses jahr sogar in 3 spuren angst und schrecken


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trialmaniax (15. April 2007)




----------



## Berliner Team T (15. April 2007)

MSC-Trialer schrieb:


> Eh Kevin ich dachte du fährst mit mir mal die rote Spur zusammen ? Kann doch net sein das du dieses Jahr wieder Grün fahren willst
> 
> PS: Chemnitz wird mit 4 Fahrern am Start sein
> 
> ...




 Naja war so schlecht dieses jahr muss erstma bisschen Trial lernen   Ausserdem fährt der eine Kumpel von mir auch grün glaub für Rot bin ich noch nich so gewappnet!!


----------



## BRAUNSCHWEIG XL (18. April 2007)

Wenn mein Bike heute oder morgen noch kommt dann werden wir (Felix Heller, Stefan Lange and ME) wohl auch mal vorbei kommen


----------



## M!et$ch0rek (21. April 2007)

so schnell wies geht ergebnisse^^


----------



## genio (22. April 2007)

wo meld ich mich eigentlich für eisenhüttenstadt an?

hat da jemand ne ahnung?!


----------



## Robi_C._DoubleP (22. April 2007)

[email protected]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hiro (22. April 2007)

genio schrieb:


> wo meld ich mich eigentlich für eisenhüttenstadt an?
> 
> hat da jemand ne ahnung?!



Unter  http://www.biketrial-germany.de/download/Eisenhuettenstadt_2007.pdf


----------



## roborider (23. April 2007)

Mist, ich konnte nicht erscheinen, kacke


----------



## Hiro (25. April 2007)

M!et$ch0rek schrieb:


> so schnell wies geht ergebnisse^^



Ergebnisse http://biketrial-germany.de/infos.php#ergebnisse


----------



## M!et$ch0rek (25. April 2007)

Hiro schrieb:


> Ergebnisse http://biketrial-germany.de/infos.php#ergebnisse



danke


----------



## M!et$ch0rek (25. April 2007)

Wer Macht Am Sonntag Alles Nach Eisenhüttenstadt???????


----------



## franktrial (25. April 2007)

ich hoffe die Chemnitzer sind auch dabei, aber nicht vergessen, können leider noch kein gelb stecken


----------



## franktrial (30. April 2007)

http://img2.myimg.de/IMGP0023fbb.jpg
http://img2.myimg.de/IMGP00372e9.jpg
http://img2.myimg.de/IMGP0047350.jpg
http://img2.myimg.de/IMGP0049733.jpg
http://img2.myimg.de/IMGP0052628.jpg
http://img2.myimg.de/IMGP0058910.jpg


----------



## franktrial (30. April 2007)

http://img2.myimg.de/IMGP0062f35.jpg
http://img2.myimg.de/IMGP00721f3.jpg
http://img2.myimg.de/IMGP0085f30.jpg
http://img2.myimg.de/IMGP0086776.jpg
http://img2.myimg.de/IMGP0087dbc.jpg
http://img2.myimg.de/IMGP0103d6a.jpg
http://img2.myimg.de/IMGP01059b6.jpg
http://img2.myimg.de/IMGP011148e.jpg
http://img2.myimg.de/IMGP0117263.jpg
http://img2.myimg.de/IMGP012375b.jpg
http://img2.myimg.de/IMGP0129a03.jpg
http://img2.myimg.de/IMGP013143a.jpg


----------



## franktrial (30. April 2007)

So ein paar bilder aus hütte.
Ich hoffe es hat allen gefallen und die sektionen waren gut.


----------



## M!et$ch0rek (6. Mai 2007)

franktrial schrieb:


> So ein paar bilder aus hütte.
> Ich hoffe es hat allen gefallen und die sektionen waren gut.



ja frank sektionen waren wirklich fein nur teilweise recht laaang ,aba darüba ham wir ja dort schon diskutiert^^.....sag ma hast du die bilder von der siegerehrung?kannst du mir die mal schicken oda die ganzen bilda irgendwo uppen?danke im vorraus =)....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## franktrial (12. Mai 2007)

also hier jetz noch fotos von den siegerehrungen..  







[/url][/IMG]





[/url][/IMG]





[/url][/IMG]





[/url][/IMG]





[/url][/IMG]





[/url][/IMG]





[/url][/IMG]


----------



## Fabi (13. Mai 2007)

70 Bilder von Flöha
flh.rar | 25MB | Rechtsklick


----------



## M!et$ch0rek (13. Mai 2007)

Fabi schrieb:


> 70 Bilder von Flöha
> flh.rar | 25MB | Rechtsklick



wo sin die ganzen spionagefotos?  ....aba auf jeden danke an unsre knipse für die bilder


----------



## M!et$ch0rek (26. Mai 2007)

hat schon jemand ne ausschreibung für dresden am 01.07???


----------



## TiiiTime (11. Juni 2007)

@ Fabi...

wie komm ich an die Bilder von Flöha ran? Link scheint nichtmehr zu funktionieren...!

Tiii


----------



## Fabi (11. Juni 2007)

Die Bilder hab ich schon längst wieder vom Server entfernt.


----------



## Hiro (20. Juni 2007)

Die Ausschreibung für Dresden steht unter www.biketrial-germany.de (infos)


----------

